# Search and Rescue



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought about posting this in the SAR (Search and Rescue) forum, but it was more for bragging rights than for any advice or information on it, if it needs to be moved, that's fine. 

So here I go!

When I bought Titan in Germany 2 years ago, I never thought he would be anything more than my best friend. But when I left for a deployment my friend who was watching him and who has a SAR dog told me that she took him to one of their classes and for giggles thought she would try him out.. apparently he did VERY well. So When I came home from my deployment I continued training with him. He was still a beginner, at only 4 months training, but was accelerating very quickly. Well I soon got moved to Florida for my new duty station and had a HORRIBLE time finding teams. No one would talk to me about him, everyone wanted experienced dogs, so I kind of gave up on looking. After 3 months of not calling anyone, last week I got this urge to search again. I spent my entire day on the phone with police departments, sheriffs stations, etc.. FINALLY someone directed me to a well known org, KlaasKids. They were able to hook me up with a group about 45 minutes from me. 

We went to our first training.. All other dogs were certified and REALLY experienced. Titan hadn't been in practice for over 4 months. I was nervous that he wouldn't remember or they would view him as incompetent and not "worthy" but he did AMAZING. He really impressed the trainer! He did a really good first search. Found the victim and even ran back to me to alert me when I didn't follow him, which he wasn't even trained to do yet. I was so proud of him!!! We still have A LOT of work and training to do but it's on now that I have a solid experienced team!! I am so excited for Titan! He LOVES working and it so awesome to find something he's so great at.. he's too smart to just be sitting in the house on the weekends! So now.. every Saturday is solely his. Dedicated to training and eventually I'll start twice a week.

This is so exciting for me and I had to share with people who could appreciate this kind of accomplishment.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That is great that you and your boy have a job that you both enjoy. It sounds like a success story in the making. Congrats.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Glad you got connected. Brad Dennis' team? Surely you tried contacting them before (You had mentioned calling teams in your area)

[Well not *his* team but the team he is on in Pensacola area]

Would live the insight you get on the Boerbel since it is an odd choice........


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Glad you got connected. Brad Dennis' team? Surely you tried contacting them before (You had mentioned calling teams in your area)
> 
> [Well not *his* team but the team he is on in Pensacola area]


I did actually and never responded to my email.. low and behold.. the email was wrong on his website and he had been meaning to change it. We talked for a while and directed me to a great friend of his. I plan on working with both his team and Gulf Breeze SAR. I am so excited.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Our team president knows Brad pretty well and I met him at the HRD Seminar in Culowhee. He set up some GREAT scenarios and is a very likeable, smart, seems like a truly decent, human being!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have yet to meet with him but he seemed great when we spoke over the phone. More than willing to help me out and get me with the right team, I really look forward to working with him in the future! Are you part of a team as well?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Actually just looked at your website.. I now have more reading material  yay!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)




----------

